# Ridders rotary valve 4 stroke engine



## gg89220 (Nov 16, 2014)

hello
realization of a 4 stroke engine rotary distribution 12 cm3 of plans after jan ridders [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9aiu7bOsxA&spfreload=10[/ame]


----------



## PeterB (Jan 22, 2015)

It looks great!
I'm also trying to build this engine but I can't get it run yet. I think it leaks in the valve. Did you have any problem to get it run?


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 22, 2015)

good morning
 no I did not have too much problem .I removed the seal segment because too much friction.
 mounting grease the valve shaft because risk of seizure, also use a little oil in gasoline


----------

